# What are you wearing Today (Magnum)



## Black&Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I was trying to sell a few of my Nimos, but since the market is so terrible I have decided to enjoy them again, Here is my Polluce Magnum on a Toshi, what are you wearing today....Mike


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

My Millemetri 10th Anni on a Toshi:


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Today it's my Casio. :-!


----------



## Black&Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought I would go with a little change of pace as well BRM V8 Competition...Mike


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Best I could do at 2 in the morning--my one and only Anonimo--the Bronze Polluce 10 Anni.


----------



## djh1201 (Mar 18, 2006)

My one and only Nimo:


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Wore the Zulu Time today:


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Great thread! Wearing my Nautilo today, tomorrow and probably the day after that... 

My favorite watch ever!!! :-!


----------



## Black&Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

I promise back to my Nimos tomorrow but for today my PAM 112...Mike


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Picking up my Ennebi Fondale today, so I'll be wearing that. ;-)


----------



## Redsnake (Sep 12, 2007)

Wearing my U2 today...

(sorry... had to remove this pic as it had archery equipment in it... )


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Willith said:


> Picking up my Ennebi Fondale today, so I'll be wearing that. ;-)


Can you post a wrist shot when you get it? I had never heard of Ennebi before now, very nice watch!


----------



## Black&Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

Today is my Sailor Diver, very simple but still an eye catcher..Mike


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

My D-Date today


----------



## Anonimo Australia (May 15, 2010)

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/f8f9b672.jpg

Today it's the SNYPER GENEVE for me.
But only today ;-)


----------



## Black&Gold (Sep 13, 2007)

Today I am wearing Anonimos big brother my PAM 328 on a Toshi


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Militare Chrono for me today! |>


----------



## Sin22 (Jan 29, 2008)

Professionale RM Mod.6003 for dress down Friday


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

Wearing my 024 and eating pizza!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Brought the U-Boat out.


----------

